# 6-7 November: Hilliard Ensemble at Wigmore Hall



## 10strat

Hi there!

Just posting because I thought you might be interesting in this: *The Hilliard Ensemble* will be performing at *Wigmore Hall* on *Friday 6th and Saturday 7th November*.

On *6th* at *7pm* The Hilliard Ensemble will be joined by bass *Robert Macdonald* to perform music by three of the masters of English church music associated with the Chapel Royal - Tallis, Tye and Sheppard - as part of one of their most recent projects: _Audivi Vocem_. More here: http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/whats-on/productions/hilliard-ensemble-23818

On *7th* at *7pm* The Hilliard Ensemble - joined by the *Arditti Quartet* - will be performing recent English works that have become part of the 'Hilliard Songbook'. The concert features a new work commissioned specially for this occasion by Simon Bainbridge, and also marks the 70th birthday of Jonathan Harvey. More here: http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/whats-on/productions/hilliard-ensemble-23822

On *7th* at *10pm* The Hilliard Ensemble is joined by soprano *Monika Mauch* in a programme featuring Gesualdo's fifth and sixth books of madrigals, framed by a wonderful setting of texts from Dante's Inferno - a new work by Roger Marsh, who celebrates his 60th birthday in 2009. More here: http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/whats-on/productions/hilliard-ensemble-23825

Hope you can make it!


----------



## nimmysnv

Hi, 10strat 

Thanks for invitation in this special event.
Like to join this amazing event.But there is only one problem.
The venue is not clear to me,so can you please give the detailed address for this.
Looking forward for you.

Thanks.


----------



## Artemis

nimmysnv said:


> Hi, 10strat
> 
> Thanks for invitation in this special event.
> Like to join this amazing event.But there is only one problem.
> The venue is not clear to me,so can you please give the detailed address for this.
> Looking forward for you.
> 
> Thanks.


London


----------



## asoio

My thanks to 10strat for posting this, and to Artemis for the map.
The venue address is 36 Wigmore Street, London W1U 2BP.
More details on how to get there may be found at http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/visit-us

I dare to encourage you all to come especially to the second concert, Nov 7, with new British Music! Hope I'll see you there!


----------

